

Physicists on Money - JDGM
http://www2.physics.umd.edu/~redish/Money/

======
JDGM
Shamelessly stolen from kottke.org ([http://kottke.org/13/06/physicists-on-
money](http://kottke.org/13/06/physicists-on-money)), who also links to this
one: [http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jbourj/money1.htm](http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~jbourj/money1.htm).

But, as a vehicle for me to ask HNers: anyone know of any money with a
Computer Scientist on it?

